# more apla tech garaco mark v questions



## theblones (Dec 14, 2007)

Hello 
i have been advised that only the 220volt graco mark v will be good enough for the continuous flow system by apla tech. Then on the other hand i have been told by 2 graco dealers that the 110volt will easily pump the thicker mud. I would like to know if anyone is actually using a 110v mark v for the cfs system so i will know for certain


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

Wouldn't it be cool if one of the girls on the site had the answer. Raven where you at.:whistling:red_indian:

Nate


----------



## Capt-Sheetrock (Aug 8, 2007)

I use the 110 volt mark 4 with the cfs system, it handles thick mud fine, just a bit slow on the bed coat, but not enough to be a problem. in other words, you can't run with it on the bed coat.


----------



## theblones (Dec 14, 2007)

found out now that 110v is more powerful in the us, so thanks for all 2 ***** posts you mean bunch


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

theblones said:


> found out now that 110v is more powerful in the us, so thanks for all 2 fukin posts you mean bunch


Wondering if 110 and 220 are rated different in the two countries. We don't use much 220 for equipment in the new construction because it isn't ready for us. I do have a 220 heater I use to dry the houses, but we have to provide the breaker and wire ourselves. 
In the shop I have a table saw that I have wondered about switching to 220 because it is wired for both. Thought it would have a little more power.
I believe the rating on our 220 is actually 240. And the 110 is actually 120. We just have more power in the US.


----------



## Drywall1 (Dec 12, 2005)

theblones said:


> found out now that 110v is more powerful in the us, so thanks for all 2 fukin posts you mean bunch


:w00t:you tough guy:thumbup: Are you bloody pissed?


----------



## Tony M (May 9, 2007)

I don't think it is the voltage that is different, it is the Hertz. In the Uk we run our 110volt gear at 50 hz. In the US it is 60hz ( or it may be the other way round) Any way, If we imported a Porter Cable drywall sander from the states which was designed to run at 60 hz, and plugged it in to our 110v 50 hz supply it would scream like a porn star at a gang bang. Whereas on the US supply, it would work normally.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

I'm thinking you are exactly on the money on the Hertz thing, Tony.

And as what Drywall1 says, I agree, I think the blones has a chip on his shoulder about us hard working muscle bound men here in the US. LOL...


----------



## theblones (Dec 14, 2007)

uour ***** right tim i hate anyone these days, especially the french. 
but yeah i spoke to apla tech direct and he confirmed to the word what my hardworking british mate tony m said. 

love tools hate working


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

Hey Blones, 
I'm sorry you hate working! Life is too short to hate your job. Not liking work is a mind set. Just change your mind. It is way too miserable to not like it. Wish I could help. I couldn't like my job more. I look forward to going to work. I don't especially like the people I have to work for all of the time, but I get over it. And it is my choice to get over them. I make sure they want to give me their money when it is all said and done. They have money and want to give it to me. Good luck to you, Blones.


----------



## theblones (Dec 14, 2007)

chill out with the sermons tim. i'm just playing with you all, i love women, drywall and plastering and screeds and stucco, i absolutly love tools and plastering machines and make a good living outa it all. i average 11 hr days and am just about to build a big extension on my house. so thats the real me and now i'm going back to stirring with you yanks.


----------



## Tim0282 (Dec 11, 2007)

theblones said:


> chill out with the sermons tim. i'm just playing with you all, i love women, drywall and plastering and screeds and stucco, i absolutly love tools and plastering machines and make a good living outa it all. i average 11 hr days and am just about to build a big extension on my house. so thats the real me and now i'm going back to stirring with you yanks.


You're good Blones!!
So you work half days like the rest of us yanks. 6am to pm.


----------



## theblones (Dec 14, 2007)

7 till 6 average its usually paperwork pm but its all work work work


----------

